

Canada's Former Defence Minister Claims that Aliens Are Real - newsign
http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/canadas-former-defence-minister-claims-that-aliens-are-real?utm_source=outbrain&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=rss&utm_campaign=outbraincanada1

======
gee_totes
What's interesting about these "Tall White" aliens is they appear to be
similar to the ones described in the book "The Cryptoterrestrials"[0]

The hypothesis of the book is that "aliens" aren't really aliens at all, but
an indigenous lifeform to planet Earth and merely disguise themselves as
aliens in order to freak people out.

So if that's true, it means that Canada's former defense minister is being
duped, along with all the other extraterrestrial researchers.

But aside from all that, why the heck is this on HN?

[0][http://www.amazon.com/The-Cryptoterrestrials-Meditation-
Indi...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Cryptoterrestrials-Meditation-Indigenous-
Humanoids/dp/1933665467)

------
lcedp
I feel confused.

------
allannienhuis
Canadians, not Scandanavians, are the Aliens!

------
mkessy
That was a hilarious article. I really want aliens to be here on Earth right
now, that would be SOO cool and would answer a fundamental question that has
intrigued humanity since we realized that were just on an unremarkable rock
floating through space.

The sad part is that there is never any solid evidence for these claims. Of
the hundreds and thousands of people who must be involved in keeping a secret
like this under wraps, how come nobody has leaked anything? Why hasn't any
definitive proof ever been released? Why are the aliens here? Why did they
automatically build contact with the U.S. government? Why do these shadow
governments always involve conspiracies with other supposed corporate evils
like oil companies? What evidence is there that any modern technology is alien
derived? Why do aliens look like humans? Why do aliens not reveal themselves?
Why would aliens come to Earth? How did they master interstellar travel? Have
they mastered intergalatic travel?

So many questions, so little evidence.. I do really want to believe but it's
unfortunately still a fantasy.

~~~
lcedp
> The sad part is that there is never any solid evidence for these claims. Of
> the hundreds and thousands of people who must be involved in keeping a
> secret like this under wraps, how come nobody has leaked anything?

That's why [1]

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=mib+device&safe=off&client=u...](https://www.google.com/search?q=mib+device&safe=off&client=ubuntu&hs=Whu&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=GW7pUdDxOcGt4ASS-4DgAw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1440&bih=819#facrc=_&imgrc=-P-GPhRvpTTOmM%3A%3BMPYbXCCPJ6QtgM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.dataasylum.com%252Fimages%252Fmib.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.dataasylum.com%252F%3B960%3B447)

